

Introducing StandDesk - ryanjodonnell
http://standdesk.co/

======
ZeroGravitas
I'm in the market for something like this.

Seeing him go to all the effort of building an adjustable table and then just
using a laptop on it, rather than add a separate keyboard and/or monitor,
seems kind of weird.

Doubly so since in my research I've found plenty of stands that will support a
laptop and that can be easily adjusted up and down. If you don't use a
seperate screen and keyboard, then the adjustable desk seems entirely
unecessary.

------
nodata
How is it raised?

